
The 2015 predictions of mass layoffs at IBM were both wrong and right - teklaperry
http://staging.spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/which-ibm-layoff-numbers-add-up
======
pinewurst
The link only goes to a login screen.

